# Desert Ironwood Bangle



## BangleGuy (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all!  I am fairly new to IAP and wanted to show one of my latest projects.  This is a Desert Ironwood Bangle set over a 316 stainless steel core.  I used micromesh and renaissance wax to bring out the chatoyance.  It has some real depth, but it is hard to see that in the photo.  It measures 2.55" ID (3" OD) x about 1.0" length.  Thanks for looking 

BG


----------



## EricJS (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the IAP Forum, Eric! 

Man I sure love those bangles. I could only imagine what they look like up close!:biggrin:


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Eric!  And I will be trying some CA finishes in the near future.  I have a Manzanita burl bangle with some awesome turquoise inlay that I want to try out CA. I will also try the CA on a BAB bangle.  Always trying to be better, just not always successful! LOL


----------



## fiferb (Apr 30, 2012)

That is awesome! Do you also make the stainless steel core?


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, I've been looking at the photo.
Is the wood on top of the metal or is the metal inside of the wood? Or Both??

Either way, how'd you do that??


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 30, 2012)

Eric, those are super awesome! I highly encourage everyone viewing this thread that likes what they see to visit his website. I just went there and Wow!~


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All!  Thanks for the great comments.  Yes, I sell the stainless steel cores which are made from 316 surgical stainless.  My best friend owns a CNC machine shop and I am working on mating CNC metal parts with jewelry applications.  It just so happens that I am also a certified wood nut! So I started with wood/metal products.

I posted some pictures which show how I made this bangle on a Tips, Tricks and FAQs thread.  Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## seamus7227 (May 1, 2012)

it looks like mine is going out in the mail! cant wait to get and start turning! thanks again eric


----------



## holmqer (May 1, 2012)

Do the various sized right hand sides make different width bangles with matching SS beads on both sides?


----------



## seamus7227 (May 1, 2012)

holmqer said:


> Do the various sized right hand sides make different width bangles with matching SS beads on both sides?


 
when i ordered mine yesterday, i found out that you have to order a left side and right side(in the same measurements) and those together make one bangle!


----------



## turner.curtis (May 1, 2012)

Actually from looking at the ones I have it appears the one side is the same for that specific diameter and the other(left) is the side that determines final width of "inlay". So for example I ordered 2 Stainless in .255 diameter size 8. When I received them taking them apart I had 2 ring sides that appeared exactly the same (did not measure but snapped them together) then the other side of tGD LDAP Readeh .66 wide was of course wider then the small .4x wide.


----------



## glycerine (May 1, 2012)

Just curious, do you also make pens, or only jewelry?


----------



## turner.curtis (May 1, 2012)

Glycerine, if you are asking me, I would say I am a pen turner that is venturing in to jewelry.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 1, 2012)

Great looking bangle!


----------



## glycerine (May 1, 2012)

turner.curtis said:


> Glycerine, if you are asking me, I would say I am a pen turner that is venturing in to jewelry.


 
No, I was asking BangleGuy.  Looks like there could be some competition on "American made" stainless pen components if he and his friend wanted to get into it...


----------



## BangleGuy (May 1, 2012)

Glycerine, for the time being I am just venturing into metal jewelry parts, and I chose bangles to be my first product line.  I am sure this will keep me busy for some time. I also really enjoy turning all of the exotic woods.  My favorite wood right now is Manzanita.  I will post a pic of a Manz bangle once I get it gussied up with a CA finish.:biggrin:


----------



## rogerjustice (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice work.... what great creativity!!!!


----------



## Justturnin (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Eric,
Another master piece brother.  Nice work


----------



## triw51 (Jul 16, 2012)

Beatiful work you should do a tutoral on making one of these.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Triw51, I do have a 14 page tutorial that I will email anyone who sends me a PM, and It's free.  I also have an ad placed in the classifieds section here on IAP.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 17, 2012)

Eric what do the womens sizes 7 , 7.5 , 8 , and 8.5 pertain to. I want to order some, I know it is the I.D of the metal like 2.32" but where do you get the other numbers from.??

Lin.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Lin. Sorry for the confusion. For instance the size 8 is the perimeter and the 2.55" is the diameter.  So if you take 2.55" times pi (3.14) you will get an inside perimeter of 8.007.  Since seamless tubing comes in particular sizes, I must stick to set diameters to make it all work. So the women's sizes are approximate... For instance; a 2.32" ID equals a perimeter of 7.28".  I decided it was easier to say "women's size 7" than "women's size 7.28"  .

Shoot me a PM and/or send me an email address and I can send you a tutorial.

Just a disclaimer.  I am not advertising! That stays in the classifieds section :biggrin:


----------



## ericofpendom (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to IAP Eric,  the bangles are fabulous.  Hope to see more of your stuff in the future.

Eric...


----------

